# Kubota L2000



## whistleway (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi, new to the forum. Just bought a Kubota L2000 and have a slight problem. I use a mower powered by the PTO and to start with no problems, the 3 point linkage lifts it and lowers it. However, once it's been running for a little while, the 3 point linkage fails to raise or lower the mower. It's obviously a problem with he hydraulics somewhere, can anyone point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Does L2000 have hyd. filter or transmission screens which maybe plugging.


----------



## whistleway (Aug 1, 2015)

Simple answer is, I don't know. I've tried to find a service manual on-line but failed. Was hoping that someone had experienced a similar problem, or there's someone else who has a L2000.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

When it fails to lift, pull the hydraulic dipstick and inspect the fluid for tiny air bubbles entrained in the fluid. If so, you have a suction leak, most likely at your hydraulic pump. It takes a while to get enough air in the hydraulic system where it no longer works.

Simple fix (replace an o-ring seal), but you have to pull sheet metal, etc., to get down to the pump.


----------

